# This is not fun...



## 14248 (Oct 8, 2005)

Have recently found out that i am pregnant again (miscarried first one at 11wks) and have just reached 12wks. I was orginally IBS-D and after being diagnosed last year had finally started getting it under control with the help of fibre (metamusil in my case) and in general had not had any real problems with IBS-D for months (yeah!!







) however last week i began the dreaded morning sickness and have a hard time keeping water in at times (and no ginger beer does not help me







). The worst thing is that seeing i am not acutly keeping anything in (i am not sure about the fibre as i cannot regnoise it when it comes up again) i seem to have turned to IBS-C and now i'm paranoid that straining may hurt the baby when i acually go to the loo?!







?! Any advice would be great as it seems to be that most of you guys say your IBS in general takes a holiday when you are pregnant...Thanks.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Constipation is actually quite common with pregnancy, not just IBSers. You wont hurt the baby, dont worry.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Southern, I know sometimes it can feel like nothing stayed in, but if you are maintaining/gaining weight like you should then enough is staying in. Keep an eye on the weight, I did have a friend that literally kept nothing in and they gave her IV nutrition to keep her going unti the stomach settled down.Sometimes when there is less food in the colon it can goto constipated. You might try a glycerine suppository if it seems the stool is too dry to pass easily. That lubricates the rectum and I'd think it would be pretty safe as it is just in there for a few minutes rather than something you take by mouth.I'd make sure to discuss the constipation and the morning sickness with the doctor to see what they recommend. K.


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

They make prenatals for those with C. Talk to your Dr. about them. They contain Docusate Sodium (a stoool softener)and also uses Carbonyl iron which "does not have many of the side effects associated with other iron products, particularly ferrous sulfate, such as GI irritation, nausea and either constipation or diarrhea". http://www.citracalprenatalrx.com/qa.jsp


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

sorry, wrong thread.Jeanne


----------

